# Ogden Archery Complex



## brough808 (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone been out to check out the archery complex in Ogden yet? I am curious on how busy it is, what resources and equipment are there and what the general opinion of the place is. Thanks in advance for any update or insight folks have.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Haven't had a chance yet but have heard good things! How about you? Any updates?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

To the east of the indoor complex there are something like 15 bags setup from 20-40 yards. Swinging to the south there are a few more targets setup into the trees similar to the old range. In the general area of those shooting pads, a bur closer to the building there is a kids type area with a cabin type of deal and things to climb on. On the SSW side of the kids area there is a pavilion with tables. On the south side of the building there is a ramp/platform that graduates up to about 30 feet or so to shoot at the 3, 3D targets below along with the 5 or 6 bag targets. Those targets vary out to 95 yards from the shooting pad.
Indoor, they have moveable targets people can shoot at or place 3D targets out there as well to shoot at. Indoor targets go out to about 60. There are a few tables above the indoor range to eat, relax and watch the shooting down below. There is what appears to be a classroom type of room in the building and a pro shop, which I havent been in.
They are offering shooting lessons for adults and children and hopefully bow tuning classes as well. 

Basically. It's worth stopping by.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Been too busy hunting to go.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

middlefork said:


> Thanks for the update. Been too busy hunting to go.


Good luck this last week of regular season. &#128077;
You're welcome for the update.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Does anyone know if the bags are still up on the old range North of the new one?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Better late than never. As of 11/22 the bags were still up on both.


----------



## alexgrey (Dec 23, 2020)

thanks for the info. I will check it out when I will come home for a vacation


----------

